# Kato dc51 issues



## dwagn (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi all, 

I've just bought my first born. Oops i mean my first kato, a 2016 d51. I've noticed that the smoke funnel seems to come off very easily... but more alarmingly one of the pins that hold(not really sure what they are called) the silver rods to the wheels have come off. I've found the pin fortunately but i don't know how to put it back in because it's so small and i don't have any tweezers. Don't even know if its possible... Is this sort of thing common? 

Please refer to the picture















First picture is the side with the missing pin. 

2nd is the normal side 
Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

No, it's not common at all for Kato! If it was mine, I'd send it back for warranty replacement or repair. I'd guess the pin is a press-fit, and you could seriously damage the rods or other parts by trying to press it yourself without proper tools and knowledge. Good luck!


----------



## dwagn (Mar 21, 2016)

Well that's a bit disappointing.. I've just started in the hobby and still finding my way around where everything is new and exciting for me and my 4 year old son. This is my 2nd train, my first being a 2nd hand one on ebay and after reading all the good things about kato its abit disappointing to get a faulty one. 

Before the pin feel out it did run so smooth and quiet, and the detail is amazing, so i still like the model. Compared to it, my Bachmann sounds like a swarm of bees but i probably need to pull it apart and service it... And that's going to be an interesting first lol

And thanks for your comments fire21


----------



## dwagn (Mar 21, 2016)

Thought I'd update ppl if anybody is interested... Lhs have given me a replacement... Bloke did say he'll play with the broken one, makes me wonder what he'll do if he fixes it. Hope it just doesn't go back onto the shelf.

Planning on trying the replacement this weekend which will be fun!


----------



## dwagn (Mar 21, 2016)

Have to go back to the lhs now .... 3 pins just fell out of the replacement. It happened on an atlas rerailer as i was trying to put it on the tracks. wondering if the wheels or the rods are catching on it somehow and causing it. 

Rather disappointed in the lack of robustness considering that kato is supposed to be pretty good by most people's accounts.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Set it on the retailer or the rail and see if they do contact or hit on the rails, and if it does tell the lhs you want something else as that is 2 out of 2 with the same problem.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't have a kato steamer, but I was under the impression that they are one of the better brands .. having two lose parts right from the start is not a good sign .. in larger scales these are normally threaded in , but in N scale they may just be a press fit ...perhaps a bad day on the assembly line ??? I would suggest a different model perhaps if the store is willing, but same brand and style, it's a very nice looking loco


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Instead of that one try a Mikado by Kato there really nice but not as nice as the GS-4.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Kato service*



dwagn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just bought my first born. Oops i mean my first kato, a 2016 d51. I've noticed that the smoke funnel seems to come off very easily... but more alarmingly one of the pins that hold(not really sure what they are called) the silver rods to the wheels have come off. I've found the pin fortunately but i don't know how to put it back in because it's so small and i don't have any tweezers. Don't even know if its possible... Is this sort of thing common?
> 
> ...


 dwagn;

Your experience with the crank pins falling out of a Kato locomotive is downright peculiar! I have half a dozen Kato N-scale steam locomotives and dozens of their diesel locomotives. I've never had any problems with any of them. It was nice of your local hobby shop to exchange the loco, but when two of the same model have the same problem, I'd recommend talking directly to the manufacturer. www.katousa.com is their website. I don't have the phone number anymore, but years ago, I called Kato seeking an extra engine shell. I was very impressed with the quality of their service. You might want to give them a try. If they have a factory defect that causes the crank pins to fall out, they will want to know, and they may well recall the locomotives or otherwise remedy the problem.

Good Luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

PS. I just checked the Kato website. From the "contact" tab, I got their US address and phone #. They also had overseas offices listed. The U.S. address is 100 Remington road, Schaumburg, Illinois 60173 Telephone # is (847) 781-9500.


----------

